
US defense intelligence warns of AI-human hybrid soldiers from China - egusa
https://sociable.co/technology/defense-intelligence-ai-human-hybrid-soldiers/
======
AstralStorm
Nicely contentless article with fear mongering on top.

DARPA did and still does the same kind of research.

Most of the things mentioned are still science fiction - we cannot get the
BCIs to work for yes/no questions well, much less for something as complex as
required for combat. Barely flying an aircraft via abusing balance sense is
apparently the current best.

